# Ayudenme a programar el plc s7 200 y la interfase (HMI)



## carlos-daza (Sep 2, 2008)

saludos amigos que pena entrar solicitando ayuda, pero no pude resistirme al encontrarme con este foro tan lleno de personas con tanto conocimiento y con respuestas tan serias
no me tomen de sangano pues ando en busca de conocimiento
soy electricista industrial manejo la logica cableada, se como programar variadores de velocidad en la basico,se programar logos funciones de control basicas,conosco de motores,
mi interes es aprender a programar el plc s7 200 y la interfase hombre maquina (HMI) compatible con este plc e tratado de conseguir este tipo de información pero las emprezas que los distribullen no me ven como cliente potencial porlo tanto me niegan la información 
muchas gracias alas personas que me puedan brindar ayuda


----------



## chL11 (Sep 2, 2008)

para programar este plc debes tener primero k nada el softwear de programacion, y despues tienes que saber como crear los programas para grabarlos en el plc es muy dificil de explicar por este medio me gustaria poder ayudarte pero lo mejor es que si puedes consultes por algun curso o algo parecido chaooo cuidate


----------



## armandolopezmx (Sep 2, 2008)

ya tienes en tu poder el cable de programacion para programarlo desde la computadora?
porque escogiste en especial este plc?
sabes la programacion de escalera?  (que es lo basico para programar plc)

saludos.


----------



## carlos-daza (Sep 3, 2008)

amigos e estudiado el lenguaje en escalera y e manejado el lenguage de las funciones booleanas.
escojo este tipo de plc s7 200 por ser el mas comun en mi medio antioquia colombia
me gustaria saber donde consigo el software para programar y simular  de esta forma aprendi a programar el logo , despues de aprender esto comsigo el cable y los demas elementos necesarios


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 3, 2008)

aca tenes un simulador del s7 200

http://personales.ya.com/canalPLC

Mandale un mail, al autor y te pasa las contraseñas, pero necesitas el microwin de siemens para hacer el programa después lo simulas en este programita. espero te sirva . Saludos


----------



## Luis_electronica (Sep 9, 2008)

Si aún no tienes comprado el PLC, te sugiero por mucho que intentes conseguir el TWIDO de Schneider.
Es muchísimo mas amable para programar, el software es libre, el conversor para comunicar a la PC se puede comprar, hacer, usar cualquier RS485/RS232
Si te interesa la idea, estoy dispuesto. He dado cursos de este programa y podemos hacer algo bueno.
Respecto a tu pregunta, la unica pregunta tonta, es la que no se hace


----------



## tavoaleman (Sep 17, 2008)

mira, lo basico necesario para poder programar un 200 es el software step 7 microwin y un cable de interface para 200, y obviamente el plc 200. con respecto a la programacion de hmi necesitas el programa wincc flexible y un cable mpi con el que se comunicara el plc al panel de operacion, para realizar la descarga del proyecto creado hacia el panel puedes emplear el mismo cable de interface empleado para el plc.


----------

